# Wie heisst diese Pflanze und wo zu kaufen?



## Weike (2. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

wer kenntden Namen dieser Pflanze?

Wo kann man sie kaufen?

 

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort


----------



## Kolja (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie heisst diese Pflanze und wo zu kaufen?*

Hallo Weike,

das ist möglicherweise eine Wildtulpe/botanische Tulpe.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulpe bei wiki. Etwas runterscrollen.


----------



## Kolja (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie heisst diese Pflanze und wo zu kaufen?*

Da gibt es ja ganz viele. Aber  diese sieht schon sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie heisst diese Pflanze und wo zu kaufen?*

Hi Weike,

diese niedrigen, großbütigen __ Tulpen sind Tulipa kaufmannia. Sind zwar auch schon weitgehend ne hybridisierte Gruppe, stehen den botanischen Arten aber noch recht nahe - auch in den Kulturansprüchen). Zu kaufen bekommt man die wie auch all die anderen Tulpenzwiebeln im Herbst (oder wenn man Glück hat so um den März als getopfte Frühjahrsblüher)

MfG Frank


----------

